# Need to Assemble i3 pc under 20000



## pritish1 (Aug 22, 2015)

Hello I am a student I want to assemble a pc below under 20k ( without monitor ,keyboard ,mouse ,speaker)
I don't want amd I want i3 
I want 4 gb ram 

my main requirement is 3d desighning and 2d desighning on atocad and sketchup ,some light gaming like fifa 14 on low settings and some normal work 

suggest the part I should choose with cost 
I live in rajasthan


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 22, 2015)

pritish1 said:


> Hello I am a student I want to assemble a pc below under 20k ( without monitor ,keyboard ,mouse ,speaker)
> I don't want amd I want i3
> I want 4 gb ram
> 
> ...



Answer this Questionnaire 1st:*www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## pritish1 (Aug 22, 2015)

. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:Autocad 2015 Sketchup 2015 Fifa 14 F1 2013

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:20000 extend till 25000

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:maybe

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:Windows 10 pro

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:1 tb

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:no dont want to buy 
Have a 19.5 inch 1600X900 dell monitor

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:Keyboard mouse and speaker

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:This Month or Next Month

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:I can learn buliding it if its easy or probably by  assembler

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:I live In Ajmer Rajasthan I can buy if cheap online or from local shop

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
I want intel i3 processor and best confugaration


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 22, 2015)

*Budget - 25k (Modified)*


*Processor*Intel Core i3 4150*8,000**Motherboard*Gigabyte GA-H81M-S1*3,600**Memory*Kingston HyperX FuryDDR3 8GB 1600MHz*3,300**Power Supply*Antec VP450P*2,500**Cabinet*Cooler Master Elite 311*2,900**Internal Storage*WD Caviar Blue 1TB HDD*3,500**Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W*1,000**Total**24,800*

Don't  deviate from the above config and don't ever buy Corsair VS Series SMPS.OK.


----------



## pritish1 (Aug 22, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> *Budget - 25k (Modified)*
> 
> 
> *Processor*Intel Core i3 4150*8,000**Motherboard*Gigabyte GA-H81M-S1*3,600**Memory*Kingston HyperX FuryDDR3 8GB 1600MHz*3,300**Power Supply*Antec VP450P*2,500**Cabinet*Cooler Master Elite 311*2,900**Internal Storage*WD Caviar Blue 1TB HDD*3,500**Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W*1,000**Total**24,800*
> ...



can't the budjet be somehow reduced to 21000


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 22, 2015)

pritish1 said:


> can't the budjet be somehow reduced to 21000


Remove the dvd drive and save 1k.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 22, 2015)

You can go for i3 4130, which is a slightly cut down version.. You could also go for a cheaper H81 board, combined, both should save about Rs 700-800..
And like SaiyanGoku said, remove DVD drive and save 1k
HyperX Fury is available for Rs 3150 on amazon, with CoD.. so that's another Rs 150 saved


----------



## pritish1 (Aug 22, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> *Budget - 25k (Modified)*
> 
> 
> *Processor*Intel Core i3 4150*8,000**Motherboard*Gigabyte GA-H81M-S1*3,600**Memory*Kingston HyperX FuryDDR3 8GB 1600MHz*3,300**Power Supply*Antec VP450P*2,500**Cabinet*Cooler Master Elite 311*2,900**Internal Storage*WD Caviar Blue 1TB HDD*3,500**Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W*1,000**Total**24,800*
> ...




The psu is expensive here cant it be cheap whats the difference between price of 4gb ram and 8 gb ram .also i will get this price at online or market


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 22, 2015)

pritish1 said:


> The psu is expensive here cant it be cheap



NO!!!

Think of it as the electricity meter in your house which supplies proper 3 phase supply. If you use a single phase meter instead in a house which has an AC, it'll not only burn itself up but can cause damage to other electrical appliances as well.

BTW, windows 10 pro costs 12-13k. You got a separate budget for that? Buy Windows 10 home instead, it'll save ~5k. Same with autocad and sketchup. Though I don't know about their pricing, older versions like 2013 or 2012 should be priced considerably less without much change in functionality.

And forget about over clocking as OC-able intel CPUs alone cost 16k+. You can't OC any i3 CPU as of now.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 22, 2015)

pritish1 said:


> can't the budget be somehow reduced to 21,000



*Budget - 20k (Modified)*


*Processor*Intel Core i3 4150*7,950**Motherboard*Gigabyte GA-H81-S*3,400**Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury 8GB 1600MHz CL10*3,250**Power Supply*Antec BP450P*2,400**Cabinet*Cooler Master Elite 311*2,400**Internal Storage*WD Caviar Blue 1TB HDD*3,500**Optical Drive*LG GH24NSB0 DVD R/W*800**Total**21,300*




pritish1 said:


> The psu is expensive here cant it be cheap whats the difference between price of 4gb ram and 8 gb ram .also i will get this price at online or market



PSU is like heart of the Computer. So don't go with cheap ones.
As for RAM difference between 4GB vs 8GB is around 1000 but getting a 8GB RAM is better for you now.
You will get good prices locally but if you don't get good prices then buy from online.OK.


----------



## pritish1 (Aug 22, 2015)

Dont worry about windows 10 pro my father workplace has a instutional license and as my sister is studying in college she have a AutoCAD and SketchUp license.  
Thanks sunil i wil buy same components for 21 k


----------



## iSLaND (Aug 23, 2015)

You can buy a cheap Zebronics cabinet without PSU in about 1000 and save there too.


----------



## pritish1 (Aug 23, 2015)

If we are buying why need a PSU cabinet


----------



## iSLaND (Aug 23, 2015)

I meant instead of Cooler Master Elite Cabinet in 2400 Rs. You can buy Zebronics cabinet which will cost rs. 1000
Zebronics cabinets come in 2 variety - with or without PSU. Since you are buying antec PSU, go for zebronics cabinet without PSU


----------



## pritish1 (Aug 23, 2015)

What will be the difference i will face in perfomance in both of them one with 2 PSU other with one . Normally parts are cheap in shops or online


----------



## iSLaND (Aug 23, 2015)

There is no difference in performance with cabinet change. Only 1 psu is required and you are buying antec PSU.


----------



## pritish1 (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok can anyone tell final list of parts and cheapest price along it


----------

